# old ex traveler,explorer



## thunderson5 (Jul 27, 2009)

i am 44 years old and used to hitch all over west coast.got stuck in roswell nm for a few years now,and had to get a bunch of nowhere jobs,wound up with arthritis in my hip and back,so i get disability check,i like to drink beer and smoke out.been wanting to hit the road since i got here but somthing seems to hold me back cant figure it out,and i dont like hanging out with people my own age becuase most of them are not cool ,like to party with younger people even though some might think its a little wierd.hey whos the old dude why is he here,you know what i mean.im seriously thinking of hitting the road again since i get money every month but i dont know if i might loose my check, need a permenent adress but dont think its a problem since it gets sent to the bank and i have a visa debet card.this town really sucks balls not to many cool people here no place to go swimming as in rivers and so on.no good scenery at all.i dont know what happened to myself to let me get stuck hear for so long,dont have nothing to keep me here its just my dog and me.would like to hear any ones thoughts on this,but try not to be to cruel.:zombie:


----------



## maus (Jul 28, 2009)

you could always relocate to santa cruz and grow old with the best of em (us).


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Jul 29, 2009)

won't loose the check if u put in a change of address. i'd do a po box in cali as they will give you a cost of living stipend in addition to ur ssi (i'm presuming u don't get ssdi, but wouldn't really matter) of a couple hundred more.

also, if u can get any of the alien wreckage back to me please contact asap as i need it to get home in!

pm if you get bored.


----------

